#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ben jij een serieuze man van tussen de 27- 35 die wil trouwen? Klik hier!

## moslimah-

Salaam,

Aangezien steeds meer mensen het via internet proberen heb ik besloten de Mektab een handje te helpen door ook via deze weg een leuke man te vinden.

Kort over mezelf:
Ik ben 26, kom uit het oosten van het land, draag een hoofddoek en ben Berbers (houceima). Bijna klaar met m'n HBO opleiding maar werk al wel. Verder ben ik zorgzaam, betrouwbaar en verder vind ik een goed gevoel voor humor ook belangrijk. (het blijft altijd moeilijk om uitgebreid over jezelf te vertellen)

Ik hoop hier een man tegen te komen die klaar is voor de volgende stap in zijn leven. Ik doe niet aan vriendjes en heb dit ook bewust nooit gedaan. Ik verwacht dat hij praktiserend is verder moet hij ook zorgzaam, zelfverzekerd en een gevoel voor humor hebben.

qua uiterlijk heb ik maar 1 eis en dat is dat hij langer is dan ik. Ik ben 1.75m.

Dussss spreekt dit je aan dan hoor ik het graag.

Groetjes

----------


## mijn geloof mijn bloed

salam
ben 33jaar oud en kom uit
zuid holland ben een serieus man 
met serieuze bedoelingen en voor mij is
het belangerijk om die stap te nemen inchallah 
gebeurd t ook ik zou graag met jou in kontakt willen komen

----------


## jassin1984

sellam alles goed

----------


## mijn geloof mijn bloed

salam 
ik ben een man met 
een zelfde probleem , ik ben bereid
serieuze stappen te nemen en sta er zeker voor open 
ik wil graag kenis met je maken zoek ook graag een serieus vrouw
groetjes

----------


## chikar

salam alles goed,ik wil jou graag leren kennen.

----------


## moslimah-

....................

----------


## moslimah-

...............

----------


## Stichting NIA

> Salaam,
> 
> Aangezien steeds meer mensen het via internet proberen heb ik besloten de Mektab een handje te helpen door ook via deze weg een leuke man te vinden.
> 
> Kort over mezelf:
> Ik ben 26, kom uit het oosten van het land, draag een hoofddoek en ben Berbers (houceima). Bijna klaar met m'n HBO opleiding maar werk al wel. Verder ben ik zorgzaam, betrouwbaar en verder vind ik een goed gevoel voor humor ook belangrijk. (het blijft altijd moeilijk om uitgebreid over jezelf te vertellen)
> 
> Ik hoop hier een man tegen te komen die klaar is voor de volgende stap in zijn leven. Ik doe niet aan vriendjes en heb dit ook bewust nooit gedaan. Ik verwacht dat hij praktiserend is verder moet hij ook zorgzaam, zelfverzekerd en een gevoel voor humor hebben.
> 
> ...


Als je eenmaal je diploma hebt gehaald wil je dan partime/fulltime buitenshuis werken of voor fulltime voor het gezin zorgen?

Op deze vraag stranden namelijk veel huwelijken. 

Hij: "Ik dacht dat je vanzelfsprekend voor het gezin ging zorgen"

Zij: "Ik ben niet gaan studeren om thuis als kinderoppas te spelen"

----------


## moslimah-

..........

----------


## saidie

38 jaar ook goed

----------


## moslimah-

..

----------


## fouadine

ik ben wel die seriueze man van 34 die wilt trouwen

----------


## moslimah-



----------


## aker3ie28

up voor je

----------


## yasin.020

Hallo,

Ik zou graag meer van je willen weten
Wil graag gaan trouwen maar nog niet de juiste gevonden 
Ben 26
1.85 lang 
Hou van humor uit eten hou van dingen doen kortom ben.gezellig en.geen.saai persoon

----------


## moslimah-

Nog 1 laatste keer een upje. Voor iedereen die direct naar m'n tel/whatsapp nr vraagt, die kunnen doorklikken naar een volgend oproepje. Mijn nummer geef ik namelijk NIET

----------


## Guusjje

Zou graag je leren kennen als je zoektocht nog gaande is.

----------


## Jaouadd

salaam

----------

